# Anyone had a look @ this site.



## Roy (Jun 12, 2008)

Its in Japanese but run the cursor over the headings and the English translation comes up.

www.orchid.or.jp/orchid/society/ajos/top-photo/index02.html


----------



## SlipperKing (Jun 12, 2008)

Nice web site Roy. it goes on forever


----------



## neo-guy (Jun 12, 2008)

Yes, this is a great site to see many of the Japanese awards. the main tab to look at is the one that says AJOS Awards.
Peter.


----------



## philoserenus (Jun 12, 2008)

its just like the AOS, but this is japan's version of it


----------

